# I'm sorry but,,



## Cosmic-chan (May 14, 2020)

I don't like Raymond. uvu


----------



## Dormire (May 14, 2020)

Glad to know we're filling up the daily "I don't like Raymond" thread quota. I thought we were about to explode because no one said it for the nth time ever.

Setting that aside, shouldn't be this on ACNH Rant Thread?


----------



## Rosch (May 14, 2020)

That is fine. We all have our preferences.


----------



## nyanicat (May 14, 2020)

Dormire said:


> Glad to know we're filling up the daily "I don't like Raymond" thread quota. I thought we were about to explode because no one said it for the nth time ever.
> 
> Setting that aside, shouldn't be this on ACNH Rant Thread?



Yeah I'm sick of seeing these kind of posts. We get it, you're special


----------



## Dormire (May 14, 2020)

nyanicat said:


> Yeah I'm sick of seeing these kind of posts. We get it, you're special


Yeah but how are we supposed to emphasize how much we hate Raymond? We have to tell everyone everyday or else the entropy loses it's energy THEN the universe will be torn apart. It's a very terrifying experience we shouldn't have to deal with. /s

Setting that aside, and to be serious, you're entitled to your opinion, OP. No one's judging (you). Just the frequency of these things.


----------



## Llunavale (May 14, 2020)

Haha. Nice try, but...you can't fool us, we all know everyone loves Raymond. You just don't like that he's popular!


----------



## coffee biscuit (May 14, 2020)

dang. what a chad


----------



## Que (May 14, 2020)

Ah yes, another one of these. It's a virtual cat, he's popular, it kinda reminds me of the anti-Bieber or anti-Twilight rants. Let people enjoy what they want, if you don't, don't participate in it lmao


----------



## Kyneria (May 14, 2020)

10/10, great content, keep it up. No, but really, everyone has their likes and dislikes, you do you 

This feels like a joke thread tbh .w.`


----------



## lieryl (May 14, 2020)

wait didn’t we already have a thread discussing our opinions on raymond??


----------



## Kyneria (May 14, 2020)

lieryl said:


> wait didn’t we already have a thread discussing our opinions on raymond??


_There's never enough threads for this very important matter_


----------



## Que (May 14, 2020)

lieryl said:


> wait didn’t we already have a thread discussing our opinions on raymond??


We've had atleast 10 by now;; It's a daily thing at this point

Edit: And they almost always have clickbait titles like this, kinda like.. idk.. they want to provoke people????


----------



## Eevees (May 14, 2020)

If you dont like something thats fine but no need rain on others parade


----------



## coffee biscuit (May 14, 2020)

lieryl said:


> wait didn’t we already have a thread discussing our opinions on raymond??


We have.. uh, many.


----------



## Romaki (May 14, 2020)

lieryl said:


> wait didn’t we already have a thread discussing our opinions on raymond??



I love how you say _a_, implying there was one and not a million.


----------



## Hesper (May 14, 2020)

Kyneria said:


> _There's never enough threads for this very important matter_



I can't tell if I like this better or worse than time travel arguments. 

Anyway, to stay On Topic: Raymond...sure does exist, ig. I have no feelings about him, and a lot of opinions about his market. 

That said, the memes are fun.


----------



## cIementine (May 14, 2020)

WHAT!!! ive never heard someone express this opinion before on here. i'm shocked, angry, confused. i had no idea people felt this way at all


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 14, 2020)

He’s a pixelated cat. What’s to dislike? As someone who loves opening mystery boxes And there’s always that rare character that’s harder to get I understand the Raymond hype. However, I’m perfectly happy with Julian as my one and only smug villager.


----------



## lieryl (May 14, 2020)

if we’re gonna discuss raymond can we discuss anything else but people’s dislike for him T^T i’ve read through so many at this point i’ve heard it all lmao


----------



## coffee biscuit (May 14, 2020)

Reneezombie said:


> He’s a pixelated cat. What’s to dislike? As someone who loves opening mystery boxes And there’s always that rare character that’s harder to get I understand the Raymond hype. However, I’m perfectly happy with Julian as my one and only smug villager.


this so called "pixelated cat" destroyed my crops and burned down my childhood village. nobody survived


----------



## Le Ham (May 14, 2020)

Hot take: there is no need to respond to OP aggressively over this

But yeah, for the record, people do see this kinda thing a lot here and they do get tired of hearing it. A buncha people don't like Raymond, friend. In fact it's common to not like Raymond. There's an argument to be made that his hype is vastly overblown. His style is plain/uninspiring, he's the bane of the AC economy, etc. Lot of threads already about him, if you were to look through them. But understandably we're gonna run out of stuff to talk about eventually here anyway, and forum discussion is all about opinions so... sorry you got blasted like this


----------



## toenuki (May 14, 2020)

before we tear them up, hear them out. there isnt TOO much appeal to raymond when you think about it. he kinda reminds too many people of REAL LIFE people which is hilarious (but i kinda like him... medium point)


----------



## Romaki (May 14, 2020)

Sorry to derail OP, but this thread made me think about all the people who go crazy over Raymond thinking it's their life mission to be able to interact with him. As if he isn't freely available in Pocket Camp, which is a free app.

But also: the cat is innocent! Look at him! He's dancing for you, OP!







	Post automatically merged: May 14, 2020



lieryl said:


> if we’re gonna discuss raymond can we discuss anything else but people’s dislike for him T^T i’ve read through so many at this point i’ve heard it all lmao








Why is his home an office? Is he always working in there as a freelancer? Or does he act as a shadow NPC in a way? Is he a dev?


----------



## lieryl (May 14, 2020)

Romaki said:


> Sorry to derail OP, but this thread made me think about all the people who go crazy over Raymond thinking it's their life mission to be able to interact with him. As if he isn't freely available in Pocket Camp, which is a free app.
> 
> But also: the cat is innocent! Look at him! He's dancing for you, OP!
> 
> ...


poor boy doesn’t even have a bed T^T


----------



## Kyneria (May 14, 2020)

Hesper said:


> I can't tell if I like this better or worse than time travel arguments.
> 
> Anyway, to stay On Topic: Raymond...sure does exist, ig. I have no feelings about him, and a lot of opinions about his market.
> 
> That said, the memes are fun.


I definitely like more this one, it reminds me of my high school days watching my friend who was a super Bieber fan fight with guys that were anti Bieber just for the sake of it (some of her friends, like me, didn't like him but just let her be). Miss those days when everything was more simple (?).

Tbf the OP could be just saying that, that they don't like Raymond and to that I say ''Fair, I don't like other villagers that many people I'm sure like''.

But I'm slowly getting tired of waking up to 3 new threads about this, and at this rate the words underrated and overrated are going to lose their meaning too. But that's not OP's fault at all.

As someone who has Raymond on her island by pure chance, I actually dislike one thing about him. I'd like to take out his glasses because I feel like they distract me from his cool looking eyes!


----------



## Romaki (May 14, 2020)

lieryl said:


> poor boy doesn’t even have a bed T^T



At least he's like the only villager with access to clean water.


----------



## Ploom (May 14, 2020)

Yee said:


> Hot take: there is no need to respond to OP aggressively over this


wanted to say the same thing lol. 
seems like a lot of folks rushed in here to rip on OP when they could have just....you know.....not said anything?
so what if the topic might have been talked about already. Don't have to be mean about it :/


----------



## lieryl (May 14, 2020)

Kyneria said:


> I definitely like more this one, it reminds me of my high school days watching my friend who was a super Bieber fan fight with guys that were anti Bieber just for the sake of it (some of her friends, like me, didn't like him but just let her be). Miss those days when everything was more simple (?).
> 
> Tbf the OP could be just saying that, that they don't like Raymond and to that I say ''Fair, I don't like other villagers that many people I'm sure like''.
> 
> ...


trust me do not take his glasses off 0-0 he looks so naked


----------



## Dormire (May 14, 2020)

Romaki said:


> Sorry to derail OP, but this thread made me think about all the people who go crazy over Raymond thinking it's their life mission to be able to interact with him. As if he isn't freely available in Pocket Camp, which is a free app.
> 
> But also: the cat is innocent! Look at him! He's dancing for you, OP!



People who hate on him don't even have him. He's a thoughtful cat who just wants to see you smile. For a person with a very serious glare (I think he has a natural glaring face) he's the most softest guy ever. He even gave me his photo first and I'm max buddies with everyone in my island. I cried (almost) because he was so excited about it on his letter. Like "Hurry and open it up! You'll like it!" I sure did. What a good boy.


----------



## Blueskyy (May 14, 2020)

I don’t either that much.


lieryl said:


> trust me do not take his glasses off 0-0 he looks so naked


Some people might consider this a good thing and start comparing if naked Raymond is better than naked Marshal...


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (May 14, 2020)

lieryl said:


> poor boy doesn’t even have a bed T^T



Clearly, he crawls into that safe every night to sleep. Have you ever seen how much cats love boxes?


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 14, 2020)

Romaki said:


> Sorry to derail OP, but this thread made me think about all the people who go crazy over Raymond thinking it's their life mission to be able to interact with him. As if he isn't freely available in Pocket Camp, which is a free app.
> 
> But also: the cat is innocent! Look at him! He's dancing for you, OP!
> 
> ...


Maybe he’s a plant to spy on us all?


----------



## Kyneria (May 14, 2020)

lieryl said:


> trust me do not take his glasses off 0-0 he looks so naked


I've tried in Harv's island! I'm debating giving him a monocle because he just look hilarious to me!


AndyP08 said:


> I don’t either that much.
> 
> Some people might consider this a good thing and start comparing if naked Raymond is better than naked Marshal...


Why does naked Marshal sound cursed, what would you even remove??!


----------



## littlewing (May 14, 2020)

Kyneria said:


> Why does naked Marshal sound cursed, what would you even remove??!


some questions are better left unanswered...


----------



## Insulaire (May 14, 2020)

I hope 9 PM’s Raymond thread is better than this one.


----------



## samticore (May 14, 2020)

he's just trying to stop the spread of misinformation :/


----------



## lieryl (May 14, 2020)

Kyneria said:


> I've tried in Harv's island! I'm debating giving him a monocle because he just look hilarious to me!
> 
> Why does naked Marshal sound cursed, what would you even remove??!


i really do not want to know  some fans are already weird as it is i’m looking at you “relinquish raymond to me” twitter user


----------



## lieryl (May 14, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> I hope 9 PM’s Raymond thread is better than this one.


yeah come back when we discuss how he’s actually a spy here to make sure you never found out what the purpose of pineapple on pizza was


----------



## PugLovex (May 14, 2020)

i think there’s a million threads like this haha

anyways, there’s nothing wrong with raymond, you don’t have to like him, but i see people literally wanting to curb stomp him and i’m sitting here “it’s pixels”



Akaza said:


> dang. what a chad


off topic but i’m loving the pfp


----------



## Romaki (May 14, 2020)

Reneezombie said:


> Maybe he’s a plant to spy on us all?








Raymond Newhorizons, International Spy!


----------



## nyanicat (May 14, 2020)

Yee said:


> Hot take: there is no need to respond to OP aggressively over this
> 
> But yeah, for the record, people do see this kinda thing a lot here and they do get tired of hearing it. A buncha people don't like Raymond, friend. In fact it's common to not like Raymond. There's an argument to be made that his hype is vastly overblown. His style is plain/uninspiring, he's the bane of the AC economy, etc. Lot of threads already about him, if you were to look through them. But understandably we're gonna run out of stuff to talk about eventually here anyway, and forum discussion is all about opinions so... sorry you got blasted like this



I personally don't think any one is really being aggressive? I've been reading the comments, mine included, and we're all just over it. No one is trying to bully OP or defend themselves in saying how amazing Raymond is or anything. We're all just tired of seeing the exact same post. To me, it seems like they're trying to be special in saying they don't like a popular character. A lot of people are saying hey its fine you don't like him, but so do a lot of people. It's not a hot take.


----------



## Kyneria (May 14, 2020)

Romaki said:


> Raymond Newhorizons, International Spy!


I love when smugs just say random languages, like yeah RAYMOND THAT'S NOT SPANISH, I KNOW SPANISH, DO YOU WANT TO HEAR SPANISH?

I never had smug villagers before but that's definitely my favorite dialogue from them


----------



## Dormire (May 14, 2020)

Romaki said:


> Raymond Newhorizons, International Spy!


ACTUALLY THERE'S THIS AND IM LIKE COINCIDENCE? I THINK NOT


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260691693315035136
SPY RAYMOND REAL


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 14, 2020)

Man dang  I just wanted see what would happen


----------



## lieryl (May 14, 2020)

Dormire said:


> ACTUALLY THERE'S THIS AND IM LIKE COINCIDENCE? I THINK NOT
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260691693315035136
> SPY RAYMOND REAL


WHY DOES BOTTOM LEFT LOOK SO GRUMPY LMAO


----------



## Blueskyy (May 14, 2020)

lieryl said:


> yeah come back when we discuss how he’s actually a spy here to make sure you never found out what the purpose of pineapple on pizza was


Pineapple pizza was created to divide our nation. I am on the side of good that finds it delicious.


----------



## Romaki (May 14, 2020)

Dormire said:


> ACTUALLY THERE'S THIS AND IM LIKE COINCIDENCE? I THINK NOT
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260691693315035136
> SPY RAYMOND REAL



Another piece of evidence is that he's probably the villager who travels the most.


----------



## lieryl (May 14, 2020)

AndyP08 said:


> Pineapple pizza was created to divide our nation. I am on the side of good that finds it delicious.


it’s good to see you have taste


----------



## Romaki (May 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Man dang  I just wanted see what would happen



That's what you get for using the wrong uwu.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 14, 2020)

I hate that I started this my nofits,, hhh


----------



## lieryl (May 14, 2020)

speaking of which i forgot to give raymond his daily gift lmao i’m gonna go do that


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 14, 2020)

I mean, ok? I like Cashmere, and nobody likes her. Doesn't mean it's essential to dislike her.

And I feel putting this in your signature is more than enough to make a whole thread about it.


----------



## coffee biscuit (May 14, 2020)

Let's turn this into a Raymond appreciation thread instead. Earlier, I got stung by The Wasps and I went around to like 5 of my villagers and they didn't do sht, just called me ugly. Guess who DID give me medicine  




These female dogs ain't loyal.. but Raymond is.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 14, 2020)

lieryl said:


> it’s good to see you have taste


Pineapple on pizza is yummy


----------



## Dormire (May 14, 2020)

lieryl said:


> WHY DOES BOTTOM LEFT LOOK SO GRUMPY LMAO


Hey, it's not easy to be an accountant AND a spy at the same time. Sometimes, taxes can really make you grumpy. Poor guy.


----------



## lieryl (May 14, 2020)

Akaza said:


> Let's turn this into a Raymond appreciation thread instead. Earlier, I got stung by The Wasps and I went around to like 5 of my villagers and they didn't do sht, just called me ugly. Guess who DID give me medicine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why is this so true lmao he always has medicine on him


----------



## Romaki (May 14, 2020)

Akaza said:


> Let's turn this into a Raymond appreciation thread instead.








Cats, amirite?


----------



## Kyneria (May 14, 2020)

Akaza said:


> Let's turn this into a Raymond appreciation thread instead. Earlier, I got stung by The Wasps and I went around to like 5 of my villagers and they didn't do sht, just called me ugly. Guess who DID give me medicine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Today I had a ceremony but ALAS, RAYMOND WASN'T IN THE PHOTO. I rushed as fast as I could with my own crafted medicine guessing that he was, and he was, sick

I get so invested in keeping everyone healthy in this game, I swear


----------



## Romaki (May 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Where's the delete button-



You after making this thread:


----------



## Dormire (May 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Where's the delete button-


Press "Unwatch" so you stop receiving notifs. It's at the top right corner.


----------



## Hanzoisbae (May 14, 2020)

Raymond's overrated and having villager roomates should be a thing. Imagine living with K.K. SLIDER


----------



## Le Ham (May 14, 2020)

nyanicat said:


> I personally don't think any one is really being aggressive? I've been reading the comments, mine included, and we're all just over it. No one is trying to bully OP or defend themselves in saying how amazing Raymond is or anything. We're all just tired of seeing the exact same post. To me, it seems like they're trying to be special in saying they don't like a popular character. A lot of people are saying hey its fine you don't like him, but so do a lot of people. It's not a hot take.


Well, then I guess we disagree on what aggression is or looks like. That's fine, I didn't use to recognize this kinda thing as aggression either. Personally, I take the heavy sarcasm and dismissive, mocking language on the first page to be aggression, and I don't think it's wrong or overly-sensitive to feel kinda hurt by that kind of rhetoric. It's basically everyone crapping all over you when you intended to just have a nice discussion. Yeah people can rant about how tired they are of it, they're free to do so, but they risk incurring consequences they - granted - don't care about.


----------



## xara (May 14, 2020)

no offence but i’m getting tired of the constant raymond threads lmao


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 14, 2020)

B o b i s a superior cat tbh smh


----------



## Kyneria (May 14, 2020)

Hanzoisbae said:


> Raymond's overrated and having villager roomates should be a thing. Imagine living with K.K. SLIDER


I don't want to live with the.... Is he the only naked character in the game? Like fully naked? I think he is. He also has similar proportions to the player, who is a human, and it creeps me out a little hahahahaha


----------



## lieryl (May 14, 2020)

he’s literally so cheery T^T


----------



## Dormire (May 14, 2020)

lieryl said:


> why is this so true lmao he always has medicine on him


He's such a thoughtful kitty. A boy scout for sure. We stan a kind cat.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 14, 2020)

@Everyone: Would you stop making fun of someone for disliking a villager they don't like? Everyone has different tastes.

@Milky star: You shouldn't be pressured to the majority of users here that praise someone you don't love. You should stay true to those you like and those you don't.

Also @Everyone: Do not bash me for what I said.


----------



## Romaki (May 14, 2020)

Hanzoisbae said:


> Raymond's overrated and having villager roomates should be a thing. Imagine living with K.K. SLIDER








kk slider > raymond


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 14, 2020)

I just wanted to see what would happen. Smh I shouldn't have done this. Smh.


----------



## Hanzoisbae (May 14, 2020)

Kyneria said:


> I don't want to live with the.... Is he the only naked character in the game? Like fully naked? I think he is. He also has similar proportions to the player, who is a human, and it creeps me out a little hahahahaha


Accept his nudist ways.


----------



## astoria (May 14, 2020)

Yee said:


> Well, then I guess we disagree on what aggression is or looks like. That's fine, I didn't use to recognize this kinda thing as aggression either. Personally, I take the heavy sarcasm and dismissive, mocking language on the first page to be aggression, and I don't think it's wrong or overly-sensitive to feel kinda hurt by that kind of rhetoric. It's basically everyone crapping all over you when you intended to just have a nice discussion. Yeah people can rant about how tired they are of it, they're free to do so, but they risk incurring consequences they - granted - don't care about.


I agree with this but it looks like the poster admitted to baiting.


----------



## Romaki (May 14, 2020)

Paperboy012305 said:


> @Everyone: Would you stop making fun of someone for disliking a villager they don't like? Everyone has different tastes.
> 
> Also @Everyone: Do not bash me for what I said.



I don't think anyone here is bashing OP for creating this opportunity to have fun with a thread.


----------



## Dormire (May 14, 2020)

lieryl said:


> he’s literally so cheery T^T View attachment 258628


The "My love" got me so good omg
precious
baby bean
Raymond's too soft...


----------



## Romaki (May 14, 2020)

Kyneria said:


> I don't want to live with the.... Is he the only naked character in the game? Like fully naked? I think he is. He also has similar proportions to the player, who is a human, and it creeps me out a little hahahahaha



Maybe K.K. is also wearing a costume like Zipper?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 14, 2020)

I said something no one liked whoops. :c Anyways


----------



## Hanzoisbae (May 14, 2020)

Paperboy012305 said:


> @Everyone: Would you stop making fun of someone for disliking a villager they don't like? Everyone has different tastes.
> 
> @Milky star: You shouldn't be pressured to the majority of users here that praise someone you don't love. You should stay true to those you like and those you don't.
> 
> Also @Everyone: Do not bash me for what I said.


Darling, I'm sure everyone is just playing around in this thread


----------



## Kyneria (May 14, 2020)

Hanzoisbae said:


> Accept his nudist ways.


No! NO! *MY EYES! *I'm being converted!

To be fair if he decides to move at least he would stop being _in the middle of the way _when I try to get to the town hall, hm, maybe I do want him on my island after all


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 14, 2020)

Tbh this was a joke post,,


----------



## Mello (May 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I don't like Raymond. uvu


I don't like him that much either. Your post has given me the inspiration I need to make a thread about it. Thanks!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 14, 2020)

This wasn't meant to be taken seriously.


----------



## Romaki (May 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I said something no one liked whoops. :c Anyways



I really don't think anyone cares, to be perfectly honest. You're free to dislike any villager, and despite the bait your thread is respectful.


----------



## Kyneria (May 14, 2020)

Romaki said:


> Maybe K.K. is also wearing a costume like Zipper?


Oh no, where's my tinfoil hat, WHERE'S MY TINFOIL HAT I NEED IT THIS IS IMPORTANT


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 14, 2020)

Mello said:


> I don't like him that much either. Your post has given me the inspiration I need to make a thread about it. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 258631


 I like you already


----------



## Le Ham (May 14, 2020)

astoria said:


> I agree with this but it looks like the poster admitted to baiting.


Fair, though I guess I'd prefer to give people the benefit of the doubt? This was kinda before OP came clean about it so


----------



## Hesper (May 14, 2020)

Kyneria said:


> I definitely like more this one, it reminds me of my high school days watching my friend who was a super Bieber fan fight with guys that were anti Bieber just for the sake of it (some of her friends, like me, didn't like him but just let her be). Miss those days when everything was more simple (?).
> 
> Tbf the OP could be just saying that, that they don't like Raymond and to that I say ''Fair, I don't like other villagers that many people I'm sure like''.
> 
> ...



Oh, I did that, I followed a writing blog that taught grammar and composition by tearing apart the Twilight series  it was fantastically funny and I learned so much! 

I just wanna pick up Raymond off an island so I can give him away for free. Will this actually impact his market? No. Will it be a productive use of my absolute horror at the whole thing? Well, that depends on how you define productive, but it'll make someone else happy, so...


----------



## Jared:3 (May 14, 2020)

Any karen would agree with the post


----------



## Blueskyy (May 14, 2020)

All the memes made me like him again so thanks for this. Pineapple pizza all around to celebrate!


----------



## Hanzoisbae (May 14, 2020)

Kyneria said:


> No! NO! *MY EYES! *I'm being converted!
> 
> To be fair if he decides to move at least he would stop being _in the middle of the way _when I try to get to the town hall, hm, maybe I do want him on my island after all


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 14, 2020)

Hanzoisbae said:


> Darling, I'm sure everyone is just playing around in this thread


Well I guess, but its pretty shameful by the fact that the OP deeply regrets making this post and you're doing nothing about it except me...


----------



## Dormire (May 14, 2020)

Romaki said:


> Maybe K.K. is also wearing a costume like Zipper?


Also I think K.K. has human teeth? Like when he does "ee" sound. Uh oh...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 14, 2020)

Romaki said:


> I really don't think anyone cares, to be perfectly honest. You're free to dislike any villager, and despite the bait your thread is respectful.


Oh? I mean I was being honest. But I also like making post like this. Getting kids rowled up is funny.


----------



## lieryl (May 14, 2020)

guess who’s not sleeping tonight 0-0


----------



## Lumbridge (May 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> This wasn't meant to be taken seriously.



"it's just a joke guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111"


----------



## Romaki (May 14, 2020)

Raymond is most definitely a hacker, just look at him!


----------



## Blueskyy (May 14, 2020)

Reported I can’t unsee this


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 14, 2020)

raymond is literally just marshal 2, complete with his own array of love/hate threads


----------



## Kyneria (May 14, 2020)

Hanzoisbae said:


> _cursed KK_


Ok now I want him out before he even moves in


----------



## lieryl (May 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh? I mean I was being honest. But I also like making post like this. Getting kids rowled up is funny.


tbh i don’t think anyone here was serious lol also pineapple on pizza is superior


----------



## Llunavale (May 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> This wasn't meant to be taken seriously.


I think you've created one of the most entertaining "I don't like Raymond" threads that has ever existed (so far...). Kudos to you!


----------



## Blueskyy (May 14, 2020)

Reported I can’t unsee KK nakey jk


----------



## Romaki (May 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh? I mean I was being honest. But I also like making post like this. Getting kids rowled up is funny.



Personally I thought this as obvious given the "I don't like Raymond uwu" OP.  That's why the responses weren't really serious either.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 14, 2020)

Kono Dio Da Dio made this post these are chad hours


----------



## Romaki (May 14, 2020)

The Animal Crossing community is a wonderful place.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 14, 2020)

Well I mean, the way I saw you guys playing jokes in this thread made me think y'all were saying this:

_"OMG you HATE RAYMOND!?!? Wow we hate you so much let's make fun of him"_


----------



## Kyneria (May 14, 2020)

Romaki said:


> The Animal Crossing community is a wonderful place.


That first one is Isabelle's fanart about KK, change my mind


----------



## lieryl (May 14, 2020)

Romaki said:


> The Animal Crossing community is a wonderful place.


please stop i’m so scared rn lol


----------



## Hanzoisbae (May 14, 2020)

It's been confirmed that all villagers are wearing suits, especially zipper. There's rare dialogue they'll talk about in the old games. Idk about New horizons


----------



## Romaki (May 14, 2020)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Well I mean, the way I saw you guys playing jokes in this thread made me think y'all were saying this:
> 
> _"OMG you HATE RAYMOND!?!? Wow we hate you so much let's make fun of him"_



I think it's fair to make jokes in this thread considering there wasn't a serious OP.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 14, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> raymond is literally just marshal 2, complete with his own array of love/hate threads


You right


----------



## lieryl (May 14, 2020)

Hanzoisbae said:


> It's been confirmed that all villagers are wearing suits, especially zipper. There's rare dialogue they'll talk about in the old games. Idk about New horizons


wait wait wait you’re telling me if i run into ruby at 3AM she’s a human looking at me through a suit with red eyes 0-0


----------



## Hanzoisbae (May 14, 2020)

c u r s e d


----------



## Blueskyy (May 14, 2020)

Kyneria said:


> That first one is Isabelle's fanart about KK, change my mind


It’s actually Rover’s fan art of KK


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 14, 2020)

Romaki said:


> I think it's fair to make jokes in this thread considering there wasn't a serious OP.


Say what you want, i'm on the OP's side.


----------



## Gingersnap (May 14, 2020)

Raymond is just the lead singer from The Talking Heads in the music video Once in a Lifetime jeez guys.


----------



## lieryl (May 14, 2020)

Hanzoisbae said:


> c u r s e d


WHY IS HE MELTING


----------



## Hanzoisbae (May 14, 2020)

AndyP08 said:


> It’s actually Rover’s fan art of KK


It's digby's. shhh...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 14, 2020)

bold of some people to assume my gender is male


----------



## lieryl (May 14, 2020)

Hanzoisbae said:


> It's digby's. shhh...


it was a collaborative effort ;;


----------



## coffee biscuit (May 14, 2020)

I haven't been serious this entire thread. Everybody's joking around and having fun, I don't see the problem.


----------



## Romaki (May 14, 2020)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Say what you want, i'm on the OP's side.



The side of what? Baiting people into arguments by posting an inflammatory comment as a thread? It's really not that deep though.


----------



## Kyneria (May 14, 2020)

AndyP08 said:


> It’s actually Rover’s fan art of KK


I see your Rover and I raise it to Tom Nook, he was _pretty excited _about getting KK to the island


----------



## Blueskyy (May 14, 2020)

Hanzoisbae said:


> It's digby's. shhh...


Cats can love dogs just like dogs can love tanukis. Love is love


----------



## nyanicat (May 14, 2020)

Yee said:


> Well, then I guess we disagree on what aggression is or looks like. That's fine, I didn't use to recognize this kinda thing as aggression either. Personally, I take the heavy sarcasm and dismissive, mocking language on the first page to be aggression, and I don't think it's wrong or overly-sensitive to feel kinda hurt by that kind of rhetoric. It's basically everyone crapping all over you when you intended to just have a nice discussion. Yeah people can rant about how tired they are of it, they're free to do so, but they risk incurring consequences they - granted - don't care about.


I would agree with you if OP was actually wanting a discussion as you said. If OP posted why they dislike Raymond and had valid points like his design is bland or whatever, I don't feel like many people would be sarcastic. It was just point blank baiting in my opinion, which is why people would comment "aggressively".


----------



## Hanzoisbae (May 14, 2020)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Say what you want, i'm on the OP's side.





Milky star said:


> This wasn't meant to be taken seriously.


Please don't play a white knight...


----------



## Lumbridge (May 14, 2020)

all of you keep talking about this raymond fellow and all i see is this


----------



## Romaki (May 14, 2020)

Akaza said:


> I haven't been serious this entire thread. Everybody's joking around and having fun, I don't see the problem.



Same! We're clearly not making fun of the OP, or excluding them from the discussion/fun. I feel like we're all on the same side of joking around.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 14, 2020)

And since when did we go from Raymond to KK? Pretty off topic yeah?

Also, it's common for those that is difficult to tell gender apart to be referred as male.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 14, 2020)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Say what you want, i'm on the OP's side.


 Don't mind me i'm just vibin to see what's gonna happen


----------



## lieryl (May 14, 2020)

i appreciate op’s love for pineapple pizza tho<3


----------



## Romaki (May 14, 2020)

Lumbridge said:


> all of you keep talking about this raymond fellow and all i see is this



He really has an awkward name for his design.


----------



## Llunavale (May 14, 2020)

Paperboy012305 said:


> And since when did we go from Raymond to KK? Pretty off topic yeah?
> 
> Also, it's common for those that is difficult to tell gender apart to be referred as male.







but imagine it's Raymond's hand stopping you


----------



## Blueskyy (May 14, 2020)

Paperboy012305 said:


> And since when did we go from Raymond to KK? Pretty off topic yeah?
> 
> Also, it's common for those that is difficult to tell gender apart to be referred as male.


I’m not sure how we got so off topic but now let’s head-cannon Sable and Tom Nook.


----------



## lieryl (May 14, 2020)

Romaki said:


> He really has an awkward name for his design.


idk he looks like a simon to me


----------



## Dormire (May 14, 2020)

raymond the good boy... wanting to protect us all (except from wasps)


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 14, 2020)

lieryl said:


> i appreciate op’s love for pineapple pizza tho<3


Pineapple on pizza is freaking good add some spicy pizza sauce and you got a sweet n spicy pizza uvu


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 14, 2020)

Perhaps OP and I should let it slide and say "Can't beat em', join em'."


----------



## Hanzoisbae (May 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Don't mind me i'm just vibin to see what's gonna happen


VIBE THREAD NOW! VIBE OUT


----------



## PugLovex (May 14, 2020)

woah, this thread took a turn haha

i personally love raymond’s design, i think he’s adorable, but of course not everyone again has to like him. here’s a conversation i caught him and cranston having earlier




again, not everyone has to like him, it’s totally your opinion!


----------



## lieryl (May 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Pineapple on pizza is freaking good add some spicy pizza sauce and you got a sweet n spicy pizza uvu


yo wait i wanna try this :0


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 14, 2020)

Ok now I’m sold on Raymond. I must go find him now! But also yes to pineapple on pizza.


----------



## Kyneria (May 14, 2020)

AndyP08 said:


> I’m not sure how we got so off topic but now let’s head-cannon Sable and Tom Nook.


Sable is the best, whoever badmouths my girl... 

_Raymond is going for you_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 14, 2020)

Dormire said:


> raymond the good boy... wanting to protect us all (except wasps)


Okay that's cute but O'Hare said that to me so i'm bias,, ooooh i'mma draw that,,


----------



## Hesper (May 14, 2020)

AndyP08 said:


> I’m not sure how we got so off topic but now let’s head-cannon Sable and Tom Nook.



I refuse to headcanon anything but Nook and Redd! I will die on this hill!

Also, as I've said before, I'm glad you lot eat pineapple on pizza. I'm allergic, so somebody has to consume the stuff.


----------



## lieryl (May 14, 2020)

i’m so happy that i got to crack jokes and find people who like pineapple on pizza T^T


----------



## Hanzoisbae (May 14, 2020)

bruh momento


----------



## lieryl (May 14, 2020)

Hesper said:


> I refuse to headcanon anything but Nook and Redd! I will die on this hill!
> 
> Also, as I've said before, I'm glad you lot eat pineapple on pizza. I'm allergic, so somebody has to consume the stuff.


i’m telling you they’re bitter ex boyfriends


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 14, 2020)

lieryl said:


> yo wait i wanna try this :0


Try it! It's so yummy especially on thin crust,, I always go for a supreme pizza.


----------



## Romaki (May 14, 2020)

Hanzoisbae said:


> VIBE THREAD NOW! VIBE OUT



best cat gang rise!


----------



## nyanicat (May 14, 2020)

lieryl said:


> i’m so happy that i got to crack jokes and find people who like pineapple on pizza T^T


pineapple on pizza is amazing! don't let anybody tell you otherwise!


----------



## lieryl (May 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Try it! It's so yummy especially on thin crust,, I always go for a supreme pizza.


thin crust is amazing and i stand by that


----------



## Hesper (May 14, 2020)

lieryl said:


> i’m telling you they’re bitter ex boyfriends




_ the truth! *you speak it!*_


----------



## Hanzoisbae (May 14, 2020)

Hesper said:


> I refuse to headcanon anything but Nook and Redd! I will die on this hill!
> 
> Also, as I've said before, I'm glad you lot eat pineapple on pizza. I'm allergic, so somebody has to consume the stuff.


Alright, but K.k and kicks?


----------



## Llunavale (May 14, 2020)

This thread turned me tbh. I actually really like Raymond now.


----------



## Romaki (May 14, 2020)

Hesper said:


> I refuse to headcanon anything but Nook and Redd! I will die on this hill!



Heck yeah!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 14, 2020)

I'd take Raymond over Bob any day. I never had interest in Bob.


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (May 14, 2020)

raymond and marshal are totally dating and u cant tell me otherwise


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 14, 2020)

Romaki said:


> best cat gang rise!


Bob gang

	Post automatically merged: May 14, 2020



thatveryawkwardmayor said:


> raymond and marshal are totally dating and u cant tell me otherwise


Who said Raymond was gay


----------



## lieryl (May 14, 2020)

thatveryawkwardmayor said:


> raymond and marshal are totally dating and u cant tell me otherwise


they’re literally chilling at marshal’s house as we speak 0-0


----------



## Kyneria (May 14, 2020)

Punchy gang here


----------



## PugLovex (May 14, 2020)

i’m a simpette for pascal


----------



## Hesper (May 14, 2020)

Hanzoisbae said:


> Alright, but K.k and kicks?



K.K. isn't allowed to date by the record company he's clearly sold out to these days.



Romaki said:


> Heck yeah!



Nook: "i will drown you on this very island"


----------



## Romaki (May 14, 2020)

thatveryawkwardmayor said:


> raymond and marshal are totally dating and u cant tell me otherwise








Man, there really is art for everything in Animal Crossing.


----------



## Hanzoisbae (May 14, 2020)

Of all their properties why didn't nintendo make STAR FOX AMIIBO VILLAGERS. c'mon


----------



## Clock (May 14, 2020)

He just said to me “It’s fate that we became such good friends” today lol
There’s more villagers I like than him, but he is really funny and sweet in my island.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 14, 2020)

PugLovex said:


> i’m a simp for pascal


Pascal is not a woman.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 14, 2020)

PugLovex said:


> i’m a simp for pascal


I have his card and post


----------



## Dormire (May 14, 2020)

thatveryawkwardmayor said:


> raymond and marshal are totally dating and u cant tell me otherwise


finally a post i can vibe with

two bfs chillin


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258130147355455489


----------



## lieryl (May 14, 2020)

Romaki said:


> Man, there really is art for everything in Animal Crossing.


that’s tame compared to the things i’ve had to witness


----------



## Mello (May 14, 2020)

lieryl said:


> that’s tame compared to the things i’ve had to witness


Please stop. 

I'm getting flashes. Things I didn't want to remember are flooding back to me.


----------



## PugLovex (May 14, 2020)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Pascal is not a woman.


i am a woman, but i’m not lesbian lol unless if i read that wrong


----------



## Hanzoisbae (May 14, 2020)

lieryl said:


> that’s tame compared to the things i’ve had to witness


I really wish I didn't know what you meant


----------



## Blueskyy (May 14, 2020)

lieryl said:


> that’s tame compared to the things i’ve had to witness


I don’t want to see your search history


----------



## lieryl (May 14, 2020)

i didn’t even search anything i wanted to see raymond’s house exterior and then i was scarred for life T^T


----------



## Kyneria (May 14, 2020)

lieryl said:


> that’s tame compared to the things i’ve had to witness


Stop. I had forgotten.

Jk. To be fair for now I've been able to keep this wholesome, but I know just one missclick and it will get ruined like any other thing I like ;u;


----------



## Hanzoisbae (May 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> okay,, hold up yalls gay furry fetishes are creeping me out


LMAO


----------



## seularin (May 14, 2020)

the last time i saw this thread it had 2 pages


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 14, 2020)

I don't see any exposed furries here...


----------



## Romaki (May 14, 2020)

lieryl said:


> that’s tame compared to the things i’ve had to witness



The line between AC player and furry gets smaller everyday.


----------



## Mello (May 14, 2020)

Romaki said:


> The line between AC player and furry gets smaller everyday.


What did they do to Bob...


----------



## lieryl (May 14, 2020)

Romaki said:


> The line between AC player and furry gets smaller everyday.


WHAT DID THEY TO HIM NO


----------



## Hanzoisbae (May 14, 2020)

Romaki said:


> The line between AC player and furry gets smaller everyday.


I'm sorry this post was too good


----------



## seularin (May 14, 2020)

on another note-- my friend drew this


----------



## Kyneria (May 14, 2020)

Romaki said:


> The line between AC player and furry gets smaller everyday.


HE'S A JOJO CHARACTER NOW


----------



## Romaki (May 14, 2020)

Mello said:


> What did they do to Bob...



 It was part of that "animal crossing characters as human" post someone made earlier, the artist decided to not change the head or color.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 14, 2020)

Romaki said:


> The line between AC player and furry gets smaller everyday.


That cannot happen. Bob is a lazy, and lazy villagers hate getting ripped.


----------



## PugLovex (May 14, 2020)

Romaki said:


> The line between AC player and furry gets smaller everyday.


i will never see bob the same again


----------



## lieryl (May 14, 2020)

seularin said:


> on another note-- my friend drew this
> View attachment 258652


your friend is talented and i love them


----------



## Hanzoisbae (May 14, 2020)

seularin said:


> on another note-- my friend drew this
> View attachment 258652


Do they have comissions? That looks great!


----------



## Mr.NotSoGrump (May 14, 2020)

Okay but can we talk about Pierce and how his basic outfit dOES NOT FIT HIM AT ALL!


----------



## seularin (May 14, 2020)

lieryl said:


> your friend is talented and i love them


the way she drew marshal ;_; my heart


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 14, 2020)

seularin said:


> on another note-- my friend drew this
> View attachment 258652


Reminds me of that certain Spongebob episode.


----------



## lieryl (May 14, 2020)

Mr.NotSoGrump said:


> Okay but can we talk about Pierce and how his basic outfit dOES NOT FIT HIM AT ALL!


his face says punk rocker but his outfit says suburban father with three kids


----------



## Kyneria (May 14, 2020)

seularin said:


> on another note-- my friend drew this
> View attachment 258652


So pretty ;A; what a beautiful work


----------



## baobei (May 14, 2020)

seularin said:


> on another note-- my friend drew this
> View attachment 258652


aaa i saw this on twitter!! your friend is talented


----------



## Hanzoisbae (May 14, 2020)

lieryl said:


> his face says punk rocker but his outfit says suburban father with three kids


Why not both?


----------



## lieryl (May 14, 2020)

Hanzoisbae said:


> Why not both?


yknow what you might be onto something


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 14, 2020)

W h at indicated that Marshal and Raymond were gay? Let alone for each other? Is it because they're smug and have he ㅅ mouth? Who ever said Raymond wanted to wear dresses and sing kk bubble gum? Yall torture this cat for your gay furry trap fetishes smh u-u


----------



## Blueskyy (May 14, 2020)

Karen would like to speak to the manager about this thread...


----------



## PugLovex (May 14, 2020)

idk why dobie looks like his name would be john


----------



## Dormire (May 14, 2020)

seularin said:


> on another note-- my friend drew this
> View attachment 258652


OMG THIS IS SO CUTE NOW I GOTTA SHARE TOO BC ITS TOO CUTE
i commissioned my friend to draw this bc my marshal and ray are engaged so,,,, fdsggd (resized it)







i want more rayshal content


----------



## seularin (May 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> W h at indicated that Marshal and Raymond were gay? Let alone for each other? Is it because they're smug and have he ㅅ mouth? Who ever said Raymond wanted to wear dresses and sing kk bubble gum? Yall torture this cat for your gay furry trap fetishes smh u-u



...head cannons


----------



## Romaki (May 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> W h at indicated that Marshal and Raymond were gay? Let alone for each other? Is it because they're smug and have he ㅅ mouth? Who ever said Raymond wanted to wear dresses and sing kk bubble gum? Yall torture this cat for your gay furry trap fetishes smh u-u



I support the cat's freedom of expression over being forced to keep the New Horizons servers running 24/7 probably.


----------



## PugLovex (May 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> W h at indicated that Marshal and Raymond were gay? Let alone for each other? Is it because they're smug and have he ㅅ mouth? Who ever said Raymond wanted to wear dresses and sing kk bubble gum? Yall torture this cat for your gay furry trap fetishes smh u-u


this is the side of raymond’s fans that i don’t like, the sexualizing stuff it makes me uncomfortable with the maid dresses and stuff


----------



## Hanzoisbae (May 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> W h at indicated that Marshal and Raymond were gay? Let alone for each other? Is it because they're smug and have he ㅅ mouth? Who ever said Raymond wanted to wear dresses and sing kk bubble gum? Yall torture this cat for your gay furry trap fetishes smh u-u


Raymond said he did...


----------



## seularin (May 14, 2020)

Hanzoisbae said:


> Raymond said he did...


my in game name is bee lmao


----------



## Romaki (May 14, 2020)

PugLovex said:


> this is the side of raymond’s fans that i don’t like, the sexualizing stuff it makes me uncomfortable with the maid dresses and stuff



I don't think the maid dress thing is inherently sexual, but I do agree that people very easily cross that line with Animal Crossing villagers.


----------



## Saikarie (May 14, 2020)

This thread escalated in comments quickly xD no worries if you dislike raymond! I'll just give mine more love to balance the scales ❤


----------



## Hanzoisbae (May 14, 2020)

seularin said:


> my in game name is bee lmao


We all live in a matrix of repeating sequences


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 14, 2020)

PugLovex said:


> this is the side of raymond’s fans that i don’t like, the sexualizing stuff it makes me uncomfortable with the maid dresses and stuff


I'm very uncomfortable tbh I mean can't he just be a cool cat? The only ac character that is a boy who wears dresses is Filbert but he had one on in older ac games so he gets a pass,,

	Post automatically merged: May 14, 2020



Saikarie said:


> This thread escalated in comments quickly xD no worries if you dislike raymond! I'll just give mine more love to balance the scales ❤


qwq okie but


----------



## Le Ham (May 14, 2020)

nyanicat said:


> I would agree with you if OP was actually wanting a discussion as you said. If OP posted why they dislike Raymond and had valid points like his design is bland or whatever, I don't feel like many people would be sarcastic. It was just point blank baiting in my opinion, which is why people would comment "aggressively".


Alright. So from what I read OP was baiting. But it's gotten far more out of hand than what they were bargaining for, though we don't know exactly what they were expecting - perhaps they don't know either. And things getting out of hand is pretty much always what happens when you bait. To me, sounds like behavior typical of someone whose understanding of consequences are not in proportion to their expectations. I.e. a young person. Young people are known to not fully realize their own actions, be reckless, etc.

There are people who believe giving young people crap for their recklessness is how to teach them not to do that anymore. Which is effective I guess, in terms of just correcting outward behavior. Makes sense. But on the end of the people doing the crap-giving... to not repeat myself, guess I'll just say I don't know if I'm among that crowd. Maybe I'm an idealist, looking around for what the most loving/considerate solution is before settling for the popular one. And giving people "what they deserve" doesn't really appeal to me tbh. I'm not any better than they are or anyone else is.

edit: yeah ik it's all died down now lol. not trying to ruin good wholesome fun. but there's that anyway


----------



## Hanzoisbae (May 14, 2020)

Hey, remember to apply lotion. Don't leave your skin to suffer!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 14, 2020)

Oh hey, did we forget that the OP doesn't like Raymond?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 14, 2020)

Romaki said:


> I don't think the maid dress thing is inherently sexual, but I do agree that people very easily cross that line with Animal Crossing villagers.


 Delete this.


----------



## seularin (May 14, 2020)

to think that theres actually rayshal fanfiction out there


----------



## Munyo (May 14, 2020)

seularin said:


> on another note-- my friend drew this
> View attachment 258652



o: Do you have the source?


----------



## Hanzoisbae (May 14, 2020)

seularin said:


> to think that theres actually rayshal fanfiction out there


WHO IS WRITING THESE


----------



## seularin (May 14, 2020)

Munyo said:


> o: Do you have the source?



posted on twitter !! ill try to find it ;_;


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 14, 2020)

I'm deeply disturbed with the amount of gay furry trap maid dress art Raymond has hhh


----------



## PugLovex (May 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm very uncomfortable tbh I mean can't he just be a cool cat? The only ac character that is a boy who wears dresses is Filbert but he had one on in older ac games so he gets a pass,,
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 14, 2020
> 
> ...


dobie struts in a dress that’s up in my able sisters sometimes, he seems very confident about it


----------



## Munyo (May 14, 2020)

seularin said:


> to think that theres actually rayshal fanfiction out there



If I typed in Reader x Raymond in the search bar, I know I'm not the first one to do that.


----------



## Dormire (May 14, 2020)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh hey, did we forget that the OP doesn't like Raymond?


TBH, what would be a civil discussion that the topic is about *_hating_* a specific character? It will just devolve into a pool of toxic discussion and people unleashing spiteful things that makes the fans of the specific character uncomfortable. At least in this thread, it's just about jokes and nothing else since OP is clearly not exactly serious about the topic, it's just healthy discussions here.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 14, 2020)

PugLovex said:


> dobie struts in a dress that’s up in my able sisters sometimes, he seems very confident about it
> View attachment 258664


New rule if the character wasn't wearing a dress originally then don't put a dress on them


----------



## Romaki (May 14, 2020)

seularin said:


> to think that theres actually rayshal fanfiction out there



Animal Crossing: a little help from the Island Representative (Raymond x Marshal)


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (May 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm very uncomfortable tbh I mean can't he just be a cool cat? The only ac character that is a boy who wears dresses is Filbert but he had one on in older ac games so he gets a pass,,



to be fair you have a point... i think the main reason why hes so popular is bc everyone wants to f**k him (not me tho)


----------



## Kyneria (May 14, 2020)

Munyo said:


> If I typed in Reader x Raymond in the search bar, I know I'm not the first one to do that.


Oh no. Oh no. Don't tell me there are already results for that o_o


----------



## seularin (May 14, 2020)

can't we let our villagers crossdress


----------



## Romaki (May 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> New rule if the character wasn't wearing a dress originally then don't put a dress on them



Dude, I gave Sherb a farmer outfit and he's been wearing it as a dress for over a month. They wear most complete outfits as dresses.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 14, 2020)

Dormire said:


> TBH, what would be a civil discussion that the topic is about *_hating_* a specific character? It will just devolve into a pool of toxic discussion and people unleashing spiteful things that makes the fans of the specific character uncomfortable. At least in this thread, it's just about jokes and nothing else since OP is clearly not exactly serious about the topic, it's just healthy discussions here.


Didn't feel like jokes to me at first.


----------



## lieryl (May 14, 2020)

I can't really help it if Raymond struts up in a pink bunny coat from the qr section lol


----------



## Dormire (May 14, 2020)

Romaki said:


> snip


OMG YES my ray and marshy are getting married in june so im gonna drown in feels reading this Thank yoU


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (May 14, 2020)

why is there NSFW fanfiction of this game eye-


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 14, 2020)

Okay so my opinion on Raymond is: I don't like his popularity. I don't like the sexualizing of him. I don't like that a lot of fanss make him out to be gay. His design is pretty bland. I mean if it wasn't for his heterochromia he'd just be a stuffy business cat with glasses. He's just a copy and paste of Marshal in terms of personality. I looooooove cats I just hate that Raymond was over hyped. I want to love him but my love for him died quickly.


----------



## Mello (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Dormire (May 14, 2020)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Didn't feel like jokes to me at first.


Yeah but it's already been settled that OP is joking and admitted to baiting, there's not much to talk about other than saying "yeah ok" since we do respect their opinion it's just the frequency can get kinda...annoying? This isn't about OP alone though. A lot of people tend to feel the need to scream it outside the ACNH rant thread for some reason. I don't understand that need to create a thread but here we are. But hey, we get cute Raymond pics with 0 argument that's borderline insulting so that's a better outcome. Why not relax?


----------



## Goop (May 14, 2020)

Lettin' y'all know I love this thread, love y'all, and I love Raymond.
I've been sitting here for the past hour stalking and sipping my coffee

I love you Kyneria and Dormire especially, you guys are cute.


----------



## Romaki (May 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Okay so my opinion on Raymond is: I don't like his popularity. I don't like the sexualizing of him. I don't like that a lot of fanss make him out to be gay. His design is pretty bland. I mean if it wasn't for his heterochromia he'd just be a stuffy business cat with glasses. He's just a copy and paste of Marshal in terms of personality. I looooooove cats I just hate that Raymond was over hyped. I want to love him but my love for him died quickly.



Don't disrespect feline Tyler Oakley like this.


----------



## Lumbridge (May 14, 2020)

Mello said:


> View attachment 258666



of COURSE this exists on wattpad. where the f is my 'everybody loves raymond' fanfic, NarutoTheIconshipper?


----------



## seularin (May 14, 2020)

Mello said:


> View attachment 258666



wattpad has all the furry shiz


----------



## Romaki (May 14, 2020)

double post


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 14, 2020)

I like Raymond, but I don't like his fanfic.

Sometimes it can get a litttle too overboard.


----------



## coffee biscuit (May 14, 2020)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Didn't feel like jokes to me at first.


Why does it matter so much to you? You seem to be upset on someone else's behalf, the OP is joking around with everyone too lol they said they made this thread to "see what happens" so I'm sure they knew what to expect.
It's frustrating seeing all the anti Raymond threads because it's been discussed over and over, so yeah if we were being "aggressive" at first that's why. It gets kinda irritating seeing the same thread every day with almost identical responses. People are having fun, it's no longer an issue


----------



## Kyneria (May 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Okay so my opinion on Raymond is: I don't like his popularity. I don't like the sexualizing of him. I don't like that a lot of fanss make him out to be gay. His design is pretty bland. I mean if it wasn't for his heterochromia he'd just be a stuffy business cat with glasses. He's just a copy and paste of Marshal in terms of personality. I looooooove cats I just hate that Raymond was over hyped. I want to love him but my love for him died quickly.


I do agree in things you say, like his design is bland and/or simple. Which depending on the person, that may be charming or not. And the all hype thing going out of control like many other things in this and other games. 

But I have to say it, he's a copy of Marshal, as all smugs are copies from each other. All smugs are basically the same with a few touches like Raymond waving with both hands and Marshal with one and different activities. 

Yes. He's a copy. Everyone in this game at the end of the day, is a copy.


----------



## Lumbridge (May 14, 2020)

"not only as his vice, but a partner in life." good god.


----------



## Llunavale (May 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Okay so my opinion on Raymond is: I don't like his popularity. I don't like the sexualizing of him. I don't like that a lot of fanss make him out to be gay. His design is pretty bland. I mean if it wasn't for his heterochromia he'd just be a stuffy business cat with glasses. He's just a copy and paste of Marshal in terms of personality. I looooooove cats I just hate that Raymond was over hyped. I want to love him but my love for him died quickly.


Hey you know what, that's totally fair enough.
I don't think anyone would genuinely fault you for disliking him.
Lots of people agree that his design is a little bland, that's also why a lot of people like him though - the "minimalist" animals get a lot of love! Smug is also a pretty popular personality type!


----------



## Mello (May 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Okay so my opinion on Raymond is: I don't like his popularity. I don't like the sexualizing of him. I don't like that a lot of fanss make him out to be gay. His design is pretty bland. I mean if it wasn't for his heterochromia he'd just be a stuffy business cat with glasses. He's just a copy and paste of Marshal in terms of personality. I looooooove cats I just hate that Raymond was over hyped. I want to love him but my love for him died quickly.


Sorry, but it's too late in the thread now to be serious.


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (May 14, 2020)

on a serious note: no more raymond, we have progressed past the need for raymond (and raymond threads)


----------



## Clock (May 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Okay so my opinion on Raymond is: I don't like his popularity. I don't like the sexualizing of him. I don't like that a lot of fanss make him out to be gay. His design is pretty bland. I mean if it wasn't for his heterochromia he'd just be a stuffy business cat with glasses. He's just a copy and paste of Marshal in terms of personality. I looooooove cats I just hate that Raymond was over hyped. I want to love him but my love for him died quickly.


I feel the same way to be honest half like and half dislike, but I still like and enjoy having him in my island. I do get annoyed seeing him being overpriced and overhyped in everything, especially on youtube, I prefer the NL days when it was all about Marshal even though I didn’t care much about him.


----------



## Brookie (May 14, 2020)

Lmao, why is this thread so long??? That mere fact makes it funny

Oh I see. The OP was doing an experiment lol


----------



## lieryl (May 14, 2020)

I feel like my love for Raymond is just for him lol, I don't care for his high prices or borderline insane fans (once again, that relinquish chick)


----------



## Romaki (May 14, 2020)

lieryl said:


> I feel like my love for Raymond is just for him lol, I don't care for his high prices or borderline insane fans (once again, that relinquish chick)



Same, he seems like a fun villager to me and I don't take the fanart side of communities too seriously. Some queer headcannon is always fun.


----------



## Le Ham (May 14, 2020)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Didn't feel like jokes to me at first.


Honestly I feel ya and I took the same issue with it. But people are people, and they don't like the idea of others trying to change their opinions of what's okay and what's not. Most we can do is state our own and then leave. It's a good thing OP took it in good humor, but on the other hand nobody cares anymore. Like this is what happened, why dwell on it kinda thing. If people did this to me I might not take it so well, but that's no one's business...


----------



## Lumbridge (May 14, 2020)

SORRY but there's only one person i ship raymond with, who, to quote NarutoTheIconshipper (future pulitzer prize winner), is "not only his vice, but partner in life"


----------



## Goop (May 14, 2020)

lieryl said:


> I feel like my love for Raymond is just for him lol, I don't care for his high prices or borderline insane fans (once again, that relinquish chick)



I love how that chick is so famously iconic that nearly everyone thinks of them them when they think; _*Rabid Raymond Stan*_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 14, 2020)

I j u s t wish the fans would CHILL then maybe i'd appreciate him more,,


----------



## lieryl (May 14, 2020)

Goop said:


> I love how that chick is so famously iconic that nearly everyone thinks of them them when they think; _*Rabid Raymond Stan*_


her and that one chick who charged just to look at him lmao


----------



## PugLovex (May 14, 2020)

here are some of my great ac moments



finally got my boy’s photo 




gee, thanks raymond



what exactly are you burying?...



looks like i’ve got a new therapist



this is why he’s my favorite villager in the whole series


----------



## Dormire (May 14, 2020)

Goop said:


> I love how that chick is so famously iconic that nearly everyone thinks of them them when they think; _*Rabid Raymond Stan*_


I swear the first time I read it I thought it was a copypasta but the original is that tweet.
Imagine someone typing that word for word. Even as a joke, that's like the most bonkers thing I've ever read since Tumblr's antics.


----------



## Romaki (May 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I j u s t wish the fans would CHILL then maybe i'd appreciate him more,,



Do you really come across _those_ types of fans often enough for it to be a bother? TBT seems like a pretty chill place about this kind of thing.


----------



## PugLovex (May 14, 2020)

Romaki said:


> Do you really come across _those_ types of fans often enough for it to be a bother? TBT seems like a pretty chill place about this kind of thing.


i think it’s instagram and tik tok you have to worry about


----------



## Mr.NotSoGrump (May 14, 2020)

lieryl said:


> his face says punk rocker but his outfit says suburban father with three kids


His face so does not say punk rocker, Apollo's says rocker. Pierce's says soccer player, but for some reason says...well what you said.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 14, 2020)

Romaki said:


> Do you really come across _those_ types of fans often enough for it to be a bother? TBT seems like a pretty chill place about this kind of thing.


Oh it's not just here it's irl too with my sister,, we argue about who's better I like bob and she likes Raymond. Yt is no better,,

	Post automatically merged: May 14, 2020



PugLovex said:


> i think it’s instagram and tik tok you have to worry about


I've seen the tik toks *shivers*


----------



## Antonio (May 14, 2020)

I don't care whether people like Raymond or not because there are obviously more pressing matter like WHAT IS THERE TWO COMMAS IN THE TITLE.

Also, Raymond cute.


----------



## Kyneria (May 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I j u s t wish the fans would CHILL then maybe i'd appreciate him more,,


Take some advice from someone who has been in many fandoms. They never chill. There is always a Raymond, or a Marshal, or anything that suddenly is the new obsession.

Don't let other people influence what you like or dislike, if you like something popular, great, it it's not popular, great. That being said you don't have to like Raymond, that's obviously completely fine and whoever tries to "burn you alive" for not liking him, well...They are on the wrong there, you like what you like and that's the end of the story


----------



## Munyo (May 14, 2020)

Raymond stans are the BTS stans of the AC community.


----------



## PugLovex (May 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh it's not just here it's irl too with my sister,, we argue about who's better I like bob and she likes Raymond. Yt is no better,,
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 14, 2020
> 
> ...


tik tok has some weird stuff going on with animal crossing *shudders* although i’ve seen some crazy redd fanart, it’s actually not bad


----------



## jokk (May 14, 2020)

i agree... yeah i know it's been talked about a lot but i've never chimed in. i think he just looks like an annoying yuppie tbh


----------



## Saikarie (May 14, 2020)

On a side note you guys might be converting me to be a marshal fan too (I can just imagine them having a passive aggressive discussion about their interiors now xD )


----------



## Kyneria (May 14, 2020)

Mr.NotSoGrump said:


> His face so does not say punk rocker, Apollo's says rocker. Pierce's says soccer player, but for some reason says...well what you said.


Apollo was and still is my WW dad. He's a dad birb. A rocker dad birb.


----------



## Mello (May 14, 2020)

lieryl said:


> her and that one chick who charged just to look at him lmao








This?


----------



## Romaki (May 14, 2020)

PugLovex said:


> i think it’s instagram and tik tok you have to worry about



I saw the worst posts so far on Twitter and from Discord.


----------



## lieryl (May 14, 2020)

Munyo said:


> Raymond stans are the BTS stans of the AC community.


I swear BTS stans have even less redeeming qualities lol not only do they fetishize but they always push MV views over the meaning of the band's music


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 14, 2020)

Mello said:


> This?


*Insert bruh mp3*


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 14, 2020)

hot take



Mello said:


> snip
> This?



seeing this image just makes me cringe


----------



## PugLovex (May 14, 2020)

Saikarie said:


> On a side note you guys might be converting me to be a marshal fan too (I can just imagine them having a passive aggressive discussion about their interiors now xD )


i had a burning hate passion for marshal in new leaf, i hated him so much for some reason. i actually really like him now, as he’s moving into my island, that hate has been transferred to judy


----------



## Dormire (May 14, 2020)

Munyo said:


> Raymond stans are the BTS stans of the AC community.


Dang. Never once (Twitter) Raymond stans forced someone to commit (not alive)... _yet_.
BTS stans are rabid to the point of sending weird fluids to their idols, yuck.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 14, 2020)

lieryl said:


> I swear BTS stans have even less redeeming qualities lol not only do they fetishize but they always push MV views over the meaning of the band's music


Wait don't call me out my sister and my mom and  I are bts stans


----------



## lieryl (May 14, 2020)

Mello said:


> This?


LMAO I FORGOT THE DONT TOUCH HIMM


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 14, 2020)

PugLovex said:


> i had a burning hate passion for marshal in new leaf, i hated him so much for some reason. i actually really like him now, as he’s moving into my island, that hate has been transferred to judy


I'm a Marshal stan had him in new leaf Marshal> Raymond


----------



## Goop (May 14, 2020)

Mello said:


> This?



I C O N I C

This is *_*history*_* folks. WE WERE HERE.


----------



## PugLovex (May 14, 2020)

Dormire said:


> Dang. Never once (Twitter) Raymond stans forced someone to commit (not alive)... _yet_.
> BTS stans are rabid to the point of sending weird fluids to their idols, yuck.


i used to be one, i don’t like them anymore, and they are extremely toxic

let me rephrase that, SOME army’s are toxic


----------



## lieryl (May 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Wait don't call me out my sister and my mom and  I are bts stans


not all fans, but twitter is a different story ;c


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 14, 2020)

lieryl said:


> LMAO I FORGOT THE DONT TOUCH HIMM


*insert ugly cackle.mp3*

	Post automatically merged: May 14, 2020



lieryl said:


> not all fans, but twitter is a different story ;c


I've heard about twitter my sister and I watch videos and laugh!


----------



## Dormire (May 14, 2020)

Goop said:


> I C O N I C
> 
> This is *_*history*_* folks. WE WERE HERE.


Redd conning Tom Nook pre-start of Animal Crossing games. (2001, colorized)


----------



## Munyo (May 14, 2020)

Hello! I have been following your tweets for the past two days, and have come to the conclusion you do not deserve to have Raymond on your island. He is my comfort character and seeing him in an environment not meant for him brings me anxiety, so I will be expecting a reply to this DM when you have him in boxes and ready to relinquish him to someone who will treasure him like he deserves.


----------



## Mello (May 14, 2020)

But wait, there's more:






Raymond love


----------



## Romaki (May 14, 2020)

This thread needs some wholesome Raymond:


----------



## PugLovex (May 14, 2020)

“letting people talk to raymond! only 5 nmt admission” like its scary


----------



## Goop (May 14, 2020)

Dormire said:


> Redd conning Tom Nook pre-start of Animal Crossing games. (2001, colorized)



I'M CACKLING


----------



## Romaki (May 14, 2020)

This thread needs some wholesome Raymond:


----------



## Kyneria (May 14, 2020)

Mello said:


> But wait, there's more:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That one is more hilarious when you realize you can't even trade insects. _Perhaps the fee is to look at the flea? _

A friend and I were thinking about posting something similar just for the sake of a few laughs.


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 14, 2020)

mom i'm scared


----------



## PugLovex (May 14, 2020)

Mello said:


> But wait, there's more:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH MY GOODNESS HAHAHAH


----------



## lieryl (May 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *insert ugly cackle.mp3*
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 14, 2020
> 
> ...


I like the group, their music is good but the fans man. Kpop is known for deep MVs that can be discussed but I saw this one comment of this girl discussing what the song "On" meant to her and she used an emoji. instead of people continuing the discussion they flamed her for using an emoji and said views would go down?? like I swear BTS themselves said music meaning > views but ok karen

	Post automatically merged: May 14, 2020



Mello said:


> But wait, there's more:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yo wait where's the essay one lmao


----------



## Jared:3 (May 14, 2020)

Some people are too sensitive clearly the thread is a joke, lighten up people...


----------



## Romaki (May 14, 2020)

My internet is dying from all these Raymond posts, so here's another one:


----------



## Mr.NotSoGrump (May 14, 2020)

Kyneria said:


> Apollo was and still is my WW dad. He's a dad birb. A rocker dad birb.


Exactly, and Pierce is like a young soccer dad or something. But he is SO not THAT regal.


----------



## PugLovex (May 14, 2020)

just rename this thread to “the breaking point of animal crossing”


----------



## Munyo (May 14, 2020)

lieryl said:


> yo wait where's the essay one lmao








This one?


----------



## lieryl (May 14, 2020)

Munyo said:


> This one?


the fact that we have more than a holy trinity of Raymond memes


----------



## Kyneria (May 14, 2020)

Mr.NotSoGrump said:


> Exactly, and Pierce is like a young soccer dad or something. But he is SO not THAT regal.


He's doing his best! He wants to be a good dad! Being a dad is hard!

I guess. 

I'm not a dad.


----------



## Saikarie (May 14, 2020)

Munyo said:


> This one?


Omf I remember seeing that post fly by in the nookazon discord lmao


----------



## Clock (May 14, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/FGfCpgv


----------



## lieryl (May 14, 2020)

Crossing123 said:


> https://imgur.com/a/FGfCpgv


you could buy 3 switches with that lmao


----------



## PugLovex (May 14, 2020)

this made me chuckle


----------



## Mr.NotSoGrump (May 14, 2020)

Kyneria said:


> He's doing his best! He wants to be a good dad! Being a dad is hard!
> 
> I guess.
> 
> I'm not a dad.


You look at that blue bird and tell me if his basic shirt suits him.


----------



## Kyneria (May 14, 2020)

Munyo said:


> This one?


And I'm here, 100% sure someone put more effort in that essay than in any other normal essay they had to make during this quarantine


----------



## lieryl (May 14, 2020)

Mr.NotSoGrump said:


> You look at that blue bird and tell me if his basic shirt suits him.


honestly seems like what a lost soccer dad would do lol


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 14, 2020)

lieryl said:


> LMAO I FORGOT THE DONT TOUCH HIMM


Don’t get fingerprints on my pixelated cat!


----------



## Kyneria (May 14, 2020)

Mr.NotSoGrump said:


> You look at that blue bird and tell me if his basic shirt suits him.


He reminds me of a friend that is, well, strong, he's a swimmer so he has this enormous back. But the guy dresses with the good boy tm aesthetic, and those shirts and sweaters... One day he's going to just try to hug someone and they are going to break. 

I get the same feeling from Pierce, and it's hilarious and beautiful.


----------



## ecstasy (May 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Okay that's cute but O'Hare said that to me so i'm bias,, ooooh i'mma draw that,,


DO IT DO IT DO IT


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 14, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> DO IT DO IT DO IT


 I'll do it in my sketchbook but are you O'hare's number one fan? Do you have him on your island


----------



## Mr.NotSoGrump (May 14, 2020)

lieryl said:


> honestly seems like what a lost soccer dad would do lol


**** you right I'm just tilted he doesnt have a matching blue shirt


----------



## PugLovex (May 14, 2020)

what is my feed


----------



## ecstasy (May 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'll do it in my sketchbook but are you O'hare's number one fan? Do you have him on your island


YES I LOVE HIM SO MUCH AND IF YOU DO IT ILL LOVE YOU TOO


----------



## lieryl (May 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'll do it in my sketchbook but are you O'hare's number one fan? Do you have him on your island


you better post that :0


----------



## PugLovex (May 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'll do it in my sketchbook but are you O'hare's number one fan? Do you have him on your island


o hair o hair o hair o hair o hair


----------



## Romaki (May 14, 2020)

Must-have shirt for all you Raymond owners out there.


----------



## Kyneria (May 14, 2020)

Mr.NotSoGrump said:


> **** you right I'm just tilted he doesnt have a matching blue shirt


Quick tip, you may already know it but before gifting him any shirt, try them on him in Harv's Island!


----------



## PugLovex (May 14, 2020)

Romaki said:


> Must-have shirt for all you Raymond owners out there.


i’m making that a pro design and putting it in my able sister asap


----------



## Saikarie (May 14, 2020)

Romaki said:


> Must-have shirt for all you Raymond owners out there.


Genuinely might make that in game now


----------



## lieryl (May 14, 2020)

don’t be shy drop a creator code


----------



## Kyneria (May 14, 2020)

Romaki said:


> Must-have shirt for all you Raymond owners out there.


This reminds me of the YouTube videos I've seen around saying how to get rare villagers, with Raymond's photo, and in reality all cats have the same % as Raymond.

So yes. My Punchy boy is a luxury cat too.


----------



## Mello (May 14, 2020)

Romaki said:


> Must-have shirt for all you Raymond owners out there.


Making this now LOL


----------



## Hay (May 14, 2020)

Mello said:


> This?


What the hell..

“Can you read?” LOLOL!!!!

I feel bad for whoever that person is who gave the tickets, the Judy pfp with the hearts in the name though is killing me!


----------



## lieryl (May 14, 2020)

Hay said:


> What the hell..
> 
> “Can you read?” LOLOL!!!!
> 
> I feel bad for whoever that person is who gave the tickets, the Judy pfp though is killing me!


she really went “there’s a box in the corner”


----------



## Hay (May 14, 2020)

lieryl said:


> she really went “there’s a box in the corner”


New idea: I’m gonna go into ac discord’s and see all these clowns!


----------



## lieryl (May 14, 2020)

Hay said:


> New idea: I’m gonna go into ac discord’s and see all these clowns!


send me an invite link we can explore together lmao


----------



## Romaki (May 14, 2020)

Hay said:


> New idea: I’m gonna go into ac discord’s and see all these clowns!



I saw a video on social media where someone posted on Discord they have Raymond in boxes and they got like 100 messages per second.


----------



## Ceres (May 14, 2020)

This thread is a trip and I love it

The AC discord has some... interesting people for sure


----------



## ecstasy (May 14, 2020)

This is my favorite thread


----------



## Megina (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Clock (May 14, 2020)

This thread is getting more interesting...


----------



## PugLovex (May 14, 2020)

this is my new favorite thread


----------



## Mr.NotSoGrump (May 14, 2020)

Kyneria said:


> Quick tip, you may already know it but before gifting him any shirt, try them on him in Harv's Island!


Sadly, I don't have him. I finally have an open spot for him and I've been asking people on Nookazon but no one has responded to my offers.


----------



## Saikarie (May 14, 2020)

_these words for the sweater are a struggle not gonna lie_


----------



## cloudmask (May 14, 2020)

so what is this thread about now


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 14, 2020)

I'm sorry but,, 
There needs to be a I-Hate-Raymond megathread.

And this is coming from someone who does not love Raymond


----------



## ecstasy (May 14, 2020)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> I'm sorry but,,
> There needs to be a I-Hate-Raymond megathread.
> 
> And this is coming from someone who does not love Raymond


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Kyneria (May 14, 2020)

Mr.NotSoGrump said:


> Sadly, I don't have him. I finally have an open spot for him and I've been asking people on Nookazon but no one has responded to my offers.


Oh, I wish you luck! I'm sure you'll get him!


----------



## Romaki (May 14, 2020)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> I'm sorry but,,
> There needs to be a I-Hate-Raymond megathread.
> 
> And this is coming from someone who does not love Raymond



I mean, people don't really respect megathreads. This could have been in ACNH Rants.


----------



## Ceres (May 14, 2020)

Personally I think a thread full of raymond memes would be


----------



## Clock (May 14, 2020)

Ignore this, it’s cursed


----------



## MayorMudkip (May 14, 2020)

This thread is wild, the tone reminds me of forums I used to be on back in like 2007. Classic content flavor!

I don't have any opinion really on Raymond or his popularity (I like to giggle at his overprotective stans as much as the next person), but what I _do _have an opinion on is the fact that the word "tr*p" has been used a few times in this thread when the subject of putting characters in dresses has come up. Not to inject seriousness into this unserious discussion, but I do take the use of that word seriously since it's a harmful slur describing a concept that literally gets trans people killed. This isn't the only thread on this forum where I've seen it used (usually specifically in the context of putting Raymond in a dress) and tbh it's the part of the Raymond Discourse I find the most disturbing. It would be cool if people wouldn't use it even if they're "just joking around". Thus end my Raymond-related thoughts!


----------



## ecstasy (May 14, 2020)

Crossing123 said:


> Just saw this and it made me cringe and laugh at the same time
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


It won't let me see it 

Edit: I wish I would have never seen it


----------



## queentylerqueen (May 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> W h at indicated that Marshal and Raymond were gay? Let alone for each other? Is it because they're smug and have he ㅅ mouth? Who ever said Raymond wanted to wear dresses and sing kk bubble gum? Yall torture this cat for your gay furry trap fetishes smh u-u


trap is a slur


----------



## Megina (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Romaki (May 14, 2020)

MayorMudkip said:


> This thread is wild, the tone reminds me of forums I used to be on back in like 2007. Classic content flavor!
> 
> I don't have any opinion really on Raymond or his popularity (I like to giggle at his overprotective stans as much as the next person), but what I _do _have an opinion on is the fact that the word "tr*p" has been used a few times in this thread when the subject of putting characters in dresses has come up. Not to inject seriousness into this unserious discussion, but I do take the use of that word seriously since it's a harmful slur describing a concept that literally gets trans people killed. This isn't the only thread on this forum where I've seen it used (usually specifically in the context of putting Raymond in a dress) and tbh it's the part of the Raymond Discourse I find the most disturbing. It would be cool if people wouldn't use it even if they're "just joking around". Thus end my Raymond-related thoughts!



Yeah this discussion often hovered over thinly veiled homophobia, but I find it best to not even pay attention to this kind of implication.


----------



## Clock (May 14, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> It won't let me see it


I fixed it

I also added another one


----------



## cloudmask (May 14, 2020)

Romaki said:


> Yeah this discussion often hovered over thinly veiled homophobia, but I find it best to not even pay attention to this kind of implication.



i'm just glad i wasn't the only one who noticed it, i was trying really hard not to say anything. glad others saw it too honestly lmao


----------



## Saikarie (May 14, 2020)

Couldnt for the life of me get the back right so left blank, but I'll keep trying! In the meantime take this incomplete gem ;;


----------



## MayorMudkip (May 14, 2020)

Romaki said:


> Yeah this discussion often hovered over thinly veiled homophobia, but I find it best to not even pay attention to this kind of implication.


For some reason a lot of these Raymond threads seem to go the same way  there's probably a good topic for a thesis paper in there somewhere!

For me though, I find it hard to not pay attention to these types of implications, and when I see language like this used I always want to call it out. Not necessarily to drag the person who's using it -- they might not be doing it maliciously so explaining the fact that their language choices have homophobic/transphobic implications may actually cause them to realize the impact of the language they're using and not use it again in the future! That's my hope anyway


----------



## Romaki (May 14, 2020)

Saikarie said:


> View attachment 258701
> 
> Couldnt for the life of me get the back right so left blank, but I'll keep trying! In the meantime take this incomplete gem ;;
> 
> View attachment 258702



I think it works without the back just as well.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 14, 2020)

original opinion


----------



## Raz (May 14, 2020)

Can't decide what is worse: the threads where people talk about how they hate Raymond or the threads about people talking about how they're going crazy after Raymond.


----------



## PugLovex (May 14, 2020)

i am loving the memes


----------



## Saikarie (May 14, 2020)

Romaki said:


> I think it works without the back just as well.


Yeah luckily the words still work! Now the wait for Raymond to wear it begins...


----------



## Goop (May 14, 2020)

MayorMudkip said:


> For some reason a lot of these Raymond threads seem to go the same way  there's probably a good topic for a thesis paper in there somewhere!
> 
> For me though, I find it hard to not pay attention to these types of implications, and when I see language like this used I always want to call it out. Not necessarily to drag the person who's using it -- they might not be doing it maliciously so explaining the fact that their language choices have homophobic/transphobic implications may actually cause them to realize the impact of the language they're using and not use it again in the future! That's my hope anyway



Tbh I don't think it was meant that way, but more in the essence anime pop culture has coined the term to describe it for the kink (which doesn't make it any better, just gives insight that it might not be malicious and more just plain ignorance.) Fujoshis are A W F U L for propagating it as a valid kink term as well and just... _Intensifying things,_ I shall say.

Doesn't make it right and I hate fujoshis anyways kek


----------



## PugLovex (May 14, 2020)

Raz said:


> Can't decide what is worse: the threads where people talk about how they hate Raymond or the threads about people talking about how they're going crazy after Raymond.


they’re both equal tbh


----------



## Romaki (May 14, 2020)

MayorMudkip said:


> For some reason a lot of these Raymond threads seem to go the same way  there's probably a good topic for a thesis paper in there somewhere!
> 
> For me though, I find it hard to not pay attention to these types of implications, and when I see language like this used I always want to call it out. Not necessarily to drag the person who's using it -- they might not be doing it maliciously so explaining the fact that their language choices have homophobic/transphobic implications may actually cause them to realize the impact of the language they're using and not use it again in the future! That's my hope anyway



Same. But I think OP didn't mean anything by it, they just didn't voice their opinion in the best way possible.


----------



## queentylerqueen (May 14, 2020)

Goop said:


> Tbh I don't think it was meant that way, but more in the essence anime pop culture has coined the term to describe it for the kink (which doesn't make it any better, just gives insight that it might not be malicious and more just plain ignorance.) Fujoshis are A W F U L for propagating it as a valid kink term as well and just... _Intensifying things,_ I shall say.
> 
> Doesn't make it right and I hate fujoshis anyways kek


regardless of the intention, trap is a slur and reflects the mentality of the trans panic defense, which has been used to justify the killing of trans women in the courtroom


----------



## Raz (May 14, 2020)

Yee said:


> But understandably we're gonna run out of stuff to talk about eventually here anyway, and forum discussion is all about opinions so... sorry you got blasted like this



This is a good point, and something I've been thinking about the last couple weeks. It kinda seems like we already reached that point. Look at all the different (yet the same) threads we see everyday talking about the same things over and over... Or threads that are basically rehashes of discussions we had a month ago, like "preferred villagers", "favorite species" and things like that. 

It kinda looks like there's not a lot to discuss lately, and people are simply creating the same threads over and over.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 14, 2020)

Uh.. I'm not homophobic. I have my fair share of gay friends. Hecc my best irl is bi. I was bi as well. I hope you guys don't think I'm homophobic..I mean my favourite anime character is Felix Argyle from Re:Zero. Andtbhallmyocsaregay.


----------



## Red Cat (May 14, 2020)

Raz said:


> It kinda looks like there's not a lot to discuss lately, and people are simply creating the same threads over and over.


Yeah, but TC is taking that too literally.


----------



## Queen Greene (May 14, 2020)

Aaaaaand there it is.


----------



## MayorMudkip (May 14, 2020)

Goop said:


> Tbh I don't think it was meant that way, but more in the essence anime pop culture has coined the term to describe it for the kink (which doesn't make it any better, just gives insight that it might not be malicious and more just plain ignorance.) Fujoshis are A W F U L for propagating it as a valid kink term as well and just... _Intensifying things,_ I shall say.
> 
> Doesn't make it right and I hate fujoshis anyways kek


I understand and I get what you're saying, and that's why I'm not trying to demonize the people here who are using it. I get that the term has been co-opted and now has a context that people in certain uhhhh _sections_ of Online view as being "removed from bigotry", so it's possible people who use it don't understand the actual harmful meaning/bigotry behind it. But that being said I still have an absolutely zero-tolerance feeling towards the use of tr*p or any other slur. Unless it's yours to reclaim (and as a non-cis person, I'd argue that attempting to reclaim "tr*p" is very thorny for a lot of reasons), you just shouldn't use it, ever, regardless of your intent.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 14, 2020)

I mean was the use of the word "trap" that mean? I tried to use that instead of twink or tranny. I know what words are good and bad.


----------



## coffee biscuit (May 14, 2020)

Uh oh.


----------



## ecstasy (May 14, 2020)

This is where it all goes downhill


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 14, 2020)

What's wrong? Did I say something wrong?


----------



## Raz (May 14, 2020)

Red Cat said:


> Yeah, but TC is taking that too literally.


Honestly, I think most who creates these threads are doing the same haha. 

I mean, fine, it's ok if someone have strong opinions on video game characters. I only see how this can negatively affect the forum, as these threads never go anywhere and just cause clutter (which is the main reason I asked the mods to create one thread to centralize all the discussions about people going after their favorite villagers on mystery islands, as they were popping up from left to right and added nothing to the forum).


----------



## LatenDale (May 14, 2020)

For what it's worth and to weigh in on this discussion, I use the term trap reasonably often weekly - quite often my players will wander through the dungeon and miss a telltale sign and BAM, one of them falls into a trap. Pit falls are remarkably common for those not treading lightly eh?


----------



## Goop (May 14, 2020)

Fun chat friends~
LOVED the Raymond memes​


----------



## Romaki (May 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Uh.. I'm not homophobic. I have my fair share of gay friends. Hecc my best irl is bi. I was bi as well. I hope you guys don't think I'm homophobic..I mean my favourite anime character is Felix Argyle from Re:Zero. Andtbhallmyocsaregay.



I mean, it's kinda weird how you talked about the gay aspect of the Raymond fandom, but it's alright. It was clearly more about the sexual stuff than anything else. 

We don't really need to discuss your behaviour anyway, but it's clear that you don't have a lot of experience about these topics. And that's okay! We could all cringe at our past selves, just think about our comments and what they mean to us.


----------



## Megina (May 14, 2020)

I think it might have been this...?
But I can't keep up with the thread anymore TBH xvx;;


----------



## Corrie (May 14, 2020)

LatenDale said:


> For what it's worth and to weigh in on this discussion, I use the term trap reasonably often weekly - quite often my players will wander through the dungeon and miss a telltale sign and BAM, one of them falls into a trap. Pit falls are remarkably common for those not treading lightly eh?


I didn't actually know that trap was a slur. The more you know. The anime community uses it super often so I assumed it was fine.


----------



## Saikarie (May 14, 2020)

Okay who fanned the flames in here because I dont have a fire extinguisher on me


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 14, 2020)

Romaki said:


> I mean, it's kinda weird how you talked about the gay aspect of the Raymond fandom, but it's alright. It was clearly more about the sexual stuff than anything else.
> 
> We don't really need to discuss your behaviour anyway, but it's clear that you don't have a lot of experience about these topics. And that's okay! We could all cringe at our past selves, just think about our comments and what they mean to us.


I just..I guess my opinion came out wrong..


Corrie said:


> I didn't actually know that trap was a slur. The more you know. The anime community uses it super often so I assumed it was fine.


 I always used the word too. I mean as a weeb I assumed it was okay. I didn't know it was a slur. I didn't realize it was a touchy word.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 14, 2020)

Soo I checked back here. What's happening?


----------



## Dormire (May 14, 2020)

Whoops...Uh oh. Wellp. It was fun while it lasted. Glad to know there's Rayshal fans out here. ☺


----------



## queentylerqueen (May 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I mean was the use of the word "trap" that mean? I tried to use that instead of twink or tranny. I know what words are good and bad.








						Gay panic defense - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




I'm assuming you're a minor/don't know the weight of those words, but both trap and tranny are derogatory slurs, and their use has a violent history behind them. In both alt-right and anime-fan online spaces the words are used, with a range of good and bad intentions. The bottom line is, outside of these communities, these words are hurtful, and even though someone might be using that word //thinking that it is the accurate descriptor of the person or character they're talking about//, trans folk and the queer community, and allies, don't use it at all.

They're both slurs.


----------



## ecstasy (May 14, 2020)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Soo I checked back here. What's happening?


Drama


----------



## Romaki (May 14, 2020)

Corrie said:


> I didn't actually know that trap was a slur. The more you know. The anime community uses it super often so I assumed it was fine.



It comes from entrapping, which is used in a predatory sense here. Like gay people preying on straight people and tricking them.


----------



## tajikey (May 14, 2020)

So...how about those Lakers?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 14, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Drama


Oh jeez. From jokes to this.


----------



## Mello (May 14, 2020)

Mello said:


> Making this now LOL


I actually went afk but uh I did the thing


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 14, 2020)

*sigh*


----------



## astoria (May 14, 2020)

I know this post is bumping it but it seems to have gotten awkward in here so we should just let the thread die


----------



## MayorMudkip (May 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Uh.. I'm not homophobic. I have my fair share of gay friends. Hecc my best irl is bi. I was bi as well. I hope you guys don't think I'm homophobic..I mean my favourite anime character is Felix Argyle from Re:Zero. Andtbhallmyocsaregay.





Milky star said:


> I mean was the use of the word "trap" that mean? I tried to use that instead of twink or tranny. I know what words are good and bad.


hi okay so! i just want to state for the record that i'm not accusing you of being a homophobe, but since you seem genuinely curious about this, yes, you should know that word "tr*p" is in fact, a pretty heinous word to use (as is tr**ny). it's certainly not a synonym for twink (which is not a slur). i'm not sure what's appropriate or not to discuss on this forum, but i'm happy to PM with you (or anyone else who's curious) about what the word implies and its very serious and hurtful meaning for trans people, but the wiki page that @queentylerqueen posted above is a good start if you're looking to learn.

all in all, it seems like there are folks in this thread (including the op) who legitimately did not know that they were using a slur. i'm not trying to drag those people or call them out, my point in making my post was exactly so that if people _didn't_ know, then they could learn and not use it again (and not inadvertently hurt/offend people in the future)!

also not to be that person but my point here was not to start "drama", and it's kind of odd to me that some of y'all are reacting like this thread is now going to snowball out of control into unpleasantness. the language we all use has impact, and there are people in here who are learning about an impact of their language they didn't know about. it's all good. i'm happy to stop posting here though if mods agree this should be taken to DMs.


----------



## Dae (May 14, 2020)

countdown til this thread gets locked


----------



## Romaki (May 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I just..I guess my opinion came out wrong..



Aw, don't worry about it! It's important to learn how to express yourself without being misunderstood, use this silly forum as an example in the future.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 14, 2020)

okay jesus i'll choose my words more carefully. I'mma just stick to my anime community I guess


----------



## Romaki (May 14, 2020)

Dae said:


> countdown til this thread gets locked



This should have happened 19 pages ago.


----------



## cloudmask (May 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> okay jesus i'll choose my words more carefully. I'mma just stick to my anime community I guess



nobody was trying to chase you out by pointing out the meaning of your words. simply trying to help you understand the weight behind a term you did not know you were misusing. people just want you to learn from this, that's all.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 14, 2020)

Well staff just can't lock threads on their own, they need to know about it, which nobody told them...


----------



## necrofantasia (May 14, 2020)

i feel weird about liking him now...
i thought he was cool because he looks like my boyfriend and is a kitty, but all this fighting and drama is making my feelings complicated.


----------



## Romaki (May 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> okay jesus i'll choose my words more carefully. I'mma just stick to my anime community I guess



Please don't take our attitude as an attack towards you, it's always nice to see someone willing to understand something they don't. Lots of people would just double down on the insults and trolling.


----------



## ecstasy (May 14, 2020)

Can we go back to Raymond memes please


----------



## cloudmask (May 14, 2020)

necrofantasia said:


> i feel weird about liking him now...
> i thought he was cool because he looks like my boyfriend and is a kitty, but all this fighting and drama is making my feelings complicated.



please don't let people's silly opinions about the pixel cat change how you feel about him! there's really nothing wrong with liking raymond


----------



## astoria (May 14, 2020)

raymond in boxes


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 14, 2020)

J us t stop commenting on this thing. It's getting old. I said some wrong things and words and everyone is getting touchy and i'm getting irritated. I'll choose my words more carefully. It didn't need to be this deep. :c now lets bring the memes back.


----------



## Saikarie (May 14, 2020)

You can lock it yourself if need be milky, but really you arent a bad guy, I mean even I didnt realise the weight of those words as well as someone who is into anime, so please dont beat yourself up. We're all learning ways to love and respect each other ❤


----------



## Romaki (May 14, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Can we go back to Raymond memes please


----------



## ecstasy (May 14, 2020)

If this thread gets locked someone make a Raymond meme thread pls


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (May 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> J us t stop commenting on this thing. It's getting old. I said some wrong things and words and everyone is getting touchy and i'm getting irritated. I'll choose my words more carefully. It didn't need to be this deep. :c now lets bring the memes back.


people are getting touchy because you literally said two slurs lmaoo you don’t seem very apologetic about this. you’re lucky this isnt twitter caused they would’ve dragged you to hell and back


----------



## Dormire (May 14, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260272949371604992
RAYMOND...BOXES...


----------



## Washigirl78 (May 14, 2020)

I see this happening with any highly popular character when someone tells their o p i n i o n on said character

Unpopular opinion for literally anything = drama

W h y  :w:


----------



## Romaki (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 14, 2020)

Saikarie said:


> You can lock it yourself if need be milky, but really you arent a bad guy, I mean even I didnt realise the weight of those words as well as someone who is into anime, so please dont beat yourself up. We're all learning ways to love and respect each other ❤


qwq


thatveryawkwardmayor said:


> people are getting touchy because you literally said two slurs lmaoo you don’t seem very apologetic about this. you’re lucky this isnt twitter caused they would’ve dragged you to hell and back


 AGAIN I DIDN'T KNOW TRAP WAS A SLUR i'm sorry. I'm into anime and in the anime community that word is perfectly fine. So I didn't know


----------



## Koala92 (May 14, 2020)

the amount of hate some of y’all have for a pixelated cat is wild.


----------



## Clock (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (May 14, 2020)

damn the cringe went up fast in here while i was gone didnt it


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 14, 2020)

Between the Price of Raymond and Nook Mile Tickets, they must be money hungry for him.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 14, 2020)

Crossing123 said:


>


Okay this is good,

	Post automatically merged: May 14, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> damn the cringe went up fast in here while i was gone didnt it


Yu p.


----------



## Romaki (May 14, 2020)

Koala92 said:


> the amount of hate some of y’all have for a pixelated cat is wild.



I saw like 3 drawings of Raymond being attacked by different villagers.


----------



## Dormire (May 14, 2020)

comfy raymond and marshal for lurkers


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257730745839181831
im going to bed soon so i needed comfypost raymond (feat. marshal)


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 14, 2020)

Romaki said:


> I saw like 3 drawings of Raymond being attacked by different villagers.


Bruh what?


----------



## Munyo (May 14, 2020)

This tweet cracked me up for no particular reason.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259822273051217922


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 14, 2020)

By tomorrow everyone is gonna forget this ever happened,,


----------



## Washigirl78 (May 14, 2020)

Romaki said:


>


Ok, Maybe Raymond costing more then the game itself is taking things too far :v


----------



## Romaki (May 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Bruh what?



They were a little gruesome so I probably shouldn't post them on here, but it was in the same vein as this:


----------



## Koala92 (May 14, 2020)

Washigirl78 said:


> Ok, Maybe Raymond costing more then the game itself is taking things too far :v


You can buy him for less than $7. I feel awful for anyone who paid that price.


----------



## Ichiban (May 14, 2020)

Romaki said:


> They were a little gruesome so I probably shouldn't post them on here, but it was in the same vein as this:


looks like the average raymond purchase to me


----------



## Romaki (May 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> By tomorrow everyone is gonna forget this ever happened,,



Society as a collective will ignore all pandemic threads.


----------



## ecstasy (May 14, 2020)

Romaki said:


> They were a little gruesome so I probably shouldn't post them on here, but it was in the same vein as this:


This is sad actually


----------



## Corrie (May 14, 2020)

Koala92 said:


> You can buy him for less than $7. I feel awful for anyone who paid that price.


I don't. If you buy him at that price and then feel remorse it's your own fault, period.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 14, 2020)

I mean really, though. I found him as my very first camper in my first town, and in my second, right after Diana in the campsite.

I didn't have to pay anything, it's like the game wants me to have him.


----------



## brockbrock (May 14, 2020)

PugLovex said:


> View attachment 258679
> 
> this made me chuckle



HOWLING

I've been cackling at this for several minutes now, non-stop. I just.... can't stop laughing.


----------



## Romaki (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Munyo (May 14, 2020)

They're having fun with it. At least it's a giveaway.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259945416809943040


----------



## cloudmask (May 14, 2020)

Munyo said:


> They're having fun with it. At least it's a giveaway.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259945416809943040



asdfghjjk you _know_ those fleas didn't even come from raymond


----------



## seularin (May 14, 2020)

left for an hour, holy


----------



## Saikarie (May 14, 2020)

I'm surprised I havent seen people call him Baemond yet


----------



## necrofantasia (May 14, 2020)

well..... do you guys want something to eat while you fight?


----------



## Romaki (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Dormire (May 14, 2020)

wholesome memes here

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260784372094918656
he's so encouraging what a good cat


----------



## Noctis (May 14, 2020)

lmao i regret coming here


----------



## Mello (May 14, 2020)

This thread has been to hell and back.

Page 1-3: Getting at OP for another one of _these_ threads.
Page 4-16: LOL

Page 17-20: 


Page 21-Current: LOL


----------



## seularin (May 14, 2020)

no regrets

	Post automatically merged: May 14, 2020



Mello said:


> This thread has been to hell and back.
> 
> Page 1-3: Getting at OP for another one of _these_ threads.
> Page 4-16: LOL
> ...


the most accurate it can get


----------



## lackless (May 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> qwq
> AGAIN I DIDN'T KNOW TRAP WAS A SLUR i'm sorry. I'm into anime and in the anime community that word is perfectly fine. So I didn't know


I’m not trying to admonish you but just a heads up that even in the anime community (which I’ve been in since I was a kid due to my ethnic background) there are a _lot_ of people who will take offence to this word, particularly as many LGBTQ+ enjoy anime. Feel free to use whatever words you might like but please be advised that this can cause a lot of tension in _any community. _


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 14, 2020)

Mello said:


> This thread has been to hell and back.
> 
> Page 1-3: Getting at OP for another one of _these_ threads.
> Page 4-16: LOL
> ...


Looks like casual internet to me.


----------



## Munyo (May 14, 2020)

The mention of Raymond activates something in our brain. 
Ex: This thread

Note: This sale could have gone casually, but we gotta make jokes out of something, right?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 14, 2020)

Munyo said:


> The mention of Raymond activates something in our brain.
> Ex: This thread
> 
> Note: This sale could have gone casually, but we gotta make jokes out of something, right?


Soo they just straight up forgot that the OP was selling Raymond? Ok.


----------



## Dormire (May 14, 2020)

meowrio kart feat. raymond and cats

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256402097085480961


----------



## Saikarie (May 14, 2020)

A 100% legit, totally not an imposter picture of Raymond wearing the sweater

No clue who that wannabe is in the back get off my property


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (May 14, 2020)

Munyo said:


> The mention of Raymond activates something in our brain.
> Ex: This thread
> 
> Note: This sale could have gone casually, but we gotta make jokes out of something, right?




I love how the OP of that thread didn't even announce who won


----------



## seularin (May 14, 2020)

I SEE MY GIRLFRIEND LOLLY


----------



## Ichiban (May 14, 2020)

Dormire said:


> meowrio kart feat. raymond and cats
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256402097085480961



that just makes me want to make a cat island now gdi


----------



## necrofantasia (May 14, 2020)

seularin said:


> I SEE MY GIRLFRIEND LOLLY


she's **my** girlfriend and bff for life you meanie


----------



## seularin (May 14, 2020)

necrofantasia said:


> she's **my** girlfriend and bff for life you meanie


she was having an affair behind my back? yoohoo


----------



## lackless (May 14, 2020)

necrofantasia said:


> she's **my** girlfriend and bff for life you meanie



wait — there are 3 people dating my daughter??


----------



## Ichiban (May 14, 2020)

lackless said:


> wait — there are 3 people dating my daughter??


sounds like this is my lolly y'all are talking about, she tends to get spread around


----------



## necrofantasia (May 14, 2020)

seularin said:


> she was having an affair behind my back? yoohoo


nonsense
she is a faithful lady >:/


----------



## Y_a_h_i_k_o (May 14, 2020)

I don't like Raymond as well. I admit he's cute but I don't know... he's not for me as good as Marshal (one of my favorites) ; and I personnaly have enough of all the hype around him (same for most other super popular villagers). Everybody wants Raymond, a lot of people are ready to pay a lot to see him on their island, that's fine but not for me. I know there are beautiful villagers (and other less... cute) but finally, everybody has the same dreamies and all the islands will be alike. I personally need a little originality, to give a chance to the less popular villagers (like Canberra) ; I would like to be unique until the end. I know that some people will not like it very much, but that's my opinion !

Some reactions are, for me, exagerated. Ok you love Raymond, but you need to accept some don't like him and are tired of all this hype around him. It's our right to dislike this villager, and it's our right to express it with respect.


----------



## seularin (May 14, 2020)

ok but we need a lolly appreciation thread


----------



## voltairenism (May 14, 2020)

how to unroll a belltree thread @ mods

ok just editting my opinion i dont want this to bump
I am happy people called out. I'm trans and when I saw *that* it shocked me so I'm happy I am in a community that understands how this is hurtful and tries to teach and learn respectfully.
With that said the Raymond memes made me laugh LOUD.


----------



## Goop (May 14, 2020)

Romaki said:


>



I'm about to open a cease and desist form on you, I stg this is cURSED


----------



## necrofantasia (May 14, 2020)

raymond would sue all of you for defamation, it's true


----------



## Mello (May 14, 2020)

Goop said:


> _Deleted_


But did you really have to repost that cursed image tho
i wanted that to stay on page 23 thanks


----------



## moonolotl (May 14, 2020)

THIS WAS MADE TODAY AND THERE ARE 24 PAGES OF REPLIES
WHATS EVEN HAPPENING


----------



## Dim (May 14, 2020)

Such a small OP yet so many responses in just 4 hours lmao


----------



## Saikarie (May 14, 2020)

moonnoodle said:


> THIS WAS MADE TODAY AND THERE ARE 24 PAGES OF REPLIES
> WHATS EVEN HAPPENING





Nox said:


> Such a small OP yet so many responses in just 4 hours lmao



We all kinda went wild and have no regrets lmao


----------



## Goop (May 14, 2020)

Mello said:


> But did you really have to repost that cursed image tho
> i wanted that to stay on page 23 thanks



_"There are no bonds so strong as those which are formed by *suffering together*."_ 
Harriet Ann Jacobs was on to something


----------



## ecstasy (May 14, 2020)

Don't let the thread die


----------



## Clock (May 14, 2020)

6K views and 24 pages in 3 hours


----------



## Munyo (May 14, 2020)

Crossing123 said:


> 6K views and 24 pages in 3 hours



It's what he deserves.


----------



## Saikarie (May 14, 2020)

Just when I thought we killed this behemoth of a post


----------



## astoria (May 14, 2020)

OP you should change the title to the “Raymond meme thread” lol


----------



## Corrie (May 14, 2020)

This has such group chat energy


----------



## ecstasy (May 14, 2020)

Saikarie said:


> Just when I thought we killed this behemoth of a post


*this thread has made me the happiest I've been in a while, I'm not letting it die*


----------



## Ichiban (May 14, 2020)

here b4 the thread gets dicey again and gets locked


----------



## necrofantasia (May 14, 2020)

i don't even know why i'm here
help
get me out i'm lost


----------



## Washigirl78 (May 14, 2020)

I first wanted Raymond because he's smug business cat, now I want to get him to mainly flex :V


----------



## Ichiban (May 14, 2020)

this reminds me of a thread i used to be in in the basement back in 2017 lmao, getting nostalgic


----------



## Saikarie (May 14, 2020)

Washigirl78 said:


> I first wanted Raymond because he's smug business cat, now I want to get him to mainly flex :V


Mood


----------



## Clock (May 14, 2020)

Heres another one
This has been the most active thread lately  (credit to the original)


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (May 14, 2020)

#raymondisoverparty


----------



## Hazysummerskies (May 14, 2020)

This thread is a CATastrophe.


----------



## brockbrock (May 14, 2020)

Hazysummerskies said:


> This thread is a CATastrophe.


FURreal, though.


----------



## Corrie (May 14, 2020)

Hopefully it gets moved to the basement and not locked.


----------



## Raz (May 14, 2020)

Romaki said:


>


Dat collab

Raymond x Topo Gigio


----------



## Blueskyy (May 14, 2020)

I’ll miss this thread goodnight hasta la pasta


----------



## Cancoon (May 15, 2020)

I've been lurking, how much TBT did y'all make bombarding this thread? lmao


----------



## Munyo (May 15, 2020)

Corrie said:


> Hopefully it gets moved to the basement and not locked.



Use the quoted post as a "move to basement and not lock" button, so we can post Raymond memes.


----------



## ecstasy (May 15, 2020)

Munyo said:


> Use the quoted post as a "move to basement and not lock" button, so we can post Raymond memes.





Corrie said:


> Hopefully it gets moved to the basement and not locked.


raymond memes Raymond memes raymond memes


----------



## voltairenism (May 15, 2020)

i was drawing i cant believe i missed this
also rayshal, your minds!! amazing


----------



## lieryl (May 15, 2020)

i took a nap why is there 7 more pages 0-0


----------



## ecstasy (May 15, 2020)

lieryl said:


> i took a nap why is there 7 more pages 0-0


Idk but it's the greatest thread I've ever come across


----------



## trashpedia (May 15, 2020)

I just read through this whole thread and it reminds me of all of those group chats people had back in 2012 when KIK was a thing lmaooo


----------



## lieryl (May 15, 2020)

yoooooo kik was wild


----------



## Saikarie (May 15, 2020)

I can still remember the trolls on kik who would share people usernames on kik friend websites in a suggestive tone so they would get a torrent of..._those pictures_


----------



## trashpedia (May 15, 2020)

Saikarie said:


> I can still remember the trolls on kik who would share people usernames on kik friend websites in a suggestive tone so they would get a torrent of..._those pictures_



I just got vivid flashbacks about the bots that would randomly message you back then about a certain website JWJSOWNDJNX


----------



## Corrie (May 15, 2020)

Anyone remember xat chatrooms? They were the **** back in 2006!!


----------

